# Legislative Leaders OK Gaming Bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House & Senate Wants 3 Resort Casinos, Slots At 2 Racetracks*

*Gov. Patrick Doesn't Support Bill*

The House and Senate have made it official.

They want three resort casino and two licenses for slots at the racetracks.

The conference committee signed off on bill late Friday afternoon, which the full House and Senate will vote on during their final session Saturday.

It then heads to the Governor's desk. It's unclear whether he will sign it.

Governor Patrick, who turns 54 Saturday, has said that he will make some concessions to allow one location for slots, not two.

He also has said that he wants the license for slots to be open to everyone, not just the four racetracks.

Governor Patrick announced those concessions Thursday.

Full Story:
Massachusetts Lawmakers Approve Gambling Bill, Casino Resorts, Slot Machines At Racetracks - wbztv.com


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

:teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile: woooooooo gambling!!

i hope we get an MGM that's closer than RI


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Governor vows to deck casinos*

By Hillary Chabot and Katie Carlin

State lawmakers pushed all in with a full house 
of proposed gambling parlors - three resort casinos 
and a pair of racinos - daring Gov. Deval Patrick to 
defy his key union base in an election year... 

116 Comments

Gallery

Gov. Deval Patrick: I cannot support this bill
Sales-tax holiday OK'd as part of flurry of moves


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I simply think that adding slots to the race tracks (racinos) is the way to go. Everyone on talk radio has overlooked a few simple points. 

Lincoln Park in RI (Twin River) as an example is bankrupt, mainly due to financing it used to expand the place to Twin River. Also is RI doing good State wise with the slots? Is everyone doing okay no lay offs? RI is doing pretty bad.

Same thing with the casinos in CT. All though its slightly diferent I think Foxwoods over expanded and shot itself in the foot with the MGM casino. Is CT's state government not laying off employees and operating business as usual with Mohegan Sun and Foxwoods? No!

Once again another big issue is who will work there. You will see "americans" working there but a BIG majority of the people who work at Foxwoods and Mohegan are foreigners. I doubt Norwich and Ledyard, CT area over night had an original large population of foreigners. So now you have the school system struggling to educate these children. Norwich, CT and Ledyard, CT area with the exception of more hotels and a couple more restaurants really hasn't taken off that much. I am sure there are businesses that provide services to the casinos, but you would be surprised what the casino does in house on its own.

All what these Casinos really are are like large hospital or college like campuses mostly self contained. 

Finally... Racinos and ONE true Casino would be the most that would work.. Its all moot Deval is being a moron and it will never work. Plus I think the NON SMOKING will ruin it. 

There is also some sneaky shit Deval wants to pull.

He wants a bill passed that if I am reading the boston gob article correctly that would "regulate" hospital costs. AKA Telling the hospitals how much they can charge for things. This looks as if it would fail. Also the "small business health care" bill would take money from the largest hospitals and redistribute it to small businesses. The only thing this will do will cause HR at these hospitals to cut hours even more and health care costs will still rise. Cutting nursing and other support staff including campus police puts the public at risk.

Also he his still hell bent on trying to use state money to fund 25,000 "legal" immigrants health care. While nursing homes are under reimbursed by Medicaid for the elderly who lost all of their assets and some of the elderly who fought in the war for our freedom.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Foes rip Gov. Deval Patrick for failed bill*

By Edward Mason

Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s rivals upped the ante in the high-stakes governor's race yesterday, blasting the Democrat for failing to get a deal done yet on casino gambling - a cornerstone objective of his administration that could bring thousands of badly needed jobs.
"It's a huge failure, a complete failure, a failure of leadership," Treasurer Tim Cahill and independent candidate for governor, told the Herald. "This is one that's going to hurt the state."

The legalized gambling bill, easily passed by the Legislature late Saturday night, would license three casinos and slots at two racetracks, which supporters claim would create 15,000 jobs.

57 Comments

Poll

Law has a long way to go before deal's done
From The Globe:

*Patrick's stand on
casinos a gamble*

Governor Deval Patrick is walking a tightrope between two 
important parts of his base: liberals, many of whom were 
horrified at the prospect of casino gambling in the state; 
and labor unions, which view resort casinos as a major 
source of new jobs.

(By Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)


Walker: Time to cash out in casino game | *More*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*157 Laid Off As Result Of Failed MA Gambling Bill*

*DeLeo Still Not Giving Up, Says Bill Is Not Dead*

Speaker Robert DeLeo declared the critical-condition gambling bill still breathing Tuesday morning, as Plainridge Racecourse laid off 157 workers and blamed Gov. Deval Patrick's refusal to support racetrack slot machines.

DeLeo said Patrick's decision to send expanded gambling legislation back with an amendment effectively killed the prospect of 15,000 jobs, but on Tuesday morning said the bill is not dead though its prospects are "very difficult."

During a media availability in Winthrop, reporters asked DeLeo if legislation authorizing three casinos and two racetrack slot venues was dead.

"No, I wouldn't say it's dead," DeLeo answered, according to a transcript provided to the News Service. "I think I'm extremely disappointed at the governor's filing of the amendment. I think at this point, not only members of the House but the Senate, but myself in particular are going to have to take a step back, talk to membership, see what their feeling is relative to whether it be moving forward, coming back, whatever it may be. So, as of right now until the session's over there is nothing dead. But I'd have to say it's probably very difficult once the governor filed an amendment that was pretty much tantamount to filing a veto. So, I'm not sure."

Full Story:
157 Laid Off As Result Of Failed MA Gambling Bill - wbztv.com


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally I am opposed to casinos. Just look around anywhere you see casinos and you will see crime, poverty, child abuse and a multitude of social ills. I know some places where there are casinos are now threatning to lay off workers etc. unless the states provide some breaks to them, saying they are losing money hand over fist. Colorado, which allowed gambling in two counties, tried to close down the casinos when the cost of providing services cost the towns more than the casinos paid back. The casinos countered with threatning suits as they were allowed to build and it was too late. The casinos also provide kickbacks to politicians (I don't suppose that would ever happed in Massachusetts) and use advertising dollars to control media comment. I know there are many who don't share these thoughts thinking we need more money for services, but the financial and human cost paid out is too high for returns. There is a limited amount of gambling dollars out there and the increased number of gambling sites will hurt the dwindling business even more. Slots are especially a big risk as that is not where the gaming is on the increase. Younger gamblers are more into card games. Check out the existing casinos during the week and you will see low numbers. Big name attractions attract people to Foxwoods and Mohegan but even their numbers are down then and there are only so many big names to go around the already existing venues.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Im not a gambler, but I went to Foxwoods for the weekend for Bingo (not my idea, earning points with the gf's family)

When people think of casinos, they picture Vegas, glamour, and James Bond types winning money at table games. The reality is the fat, old slob hooked up to an O2 tank pumping money into slots with a blank expression. I pray we never get casinos in MA. They are filled with the foreign, the morbidly obese, and the indigent, and Id bet 75% or more of the people in there are spending money straight from a government check. They have not helped RI or CT, and they are a drain on the local economy rather than a boost. I get pissed enough standing behind some scratch ticket junkie when Im trying to pay for gas, I dont need to be stuck in traffic with these assholes as well.

NO CASINOS IN MA!

---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:24 ----------

Not to mention the corrruption they will add to the already ridiculously corrupt MA politicians. Thats the last thing we need to reward the crooked fucks ruining this state with is an unregulated source of income and bribes.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Poll Added


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Well said, Hush and Inspector...agree 100%

The Hillman morning show pissed me off yesterday the way Greg Hill and LB were slobbering over casinos. One of them mentioned how Vegas was the most "beautiful place on earth". Really? That's your definition of beautiful? How about walking outside your $4000.00-a-night suite and walking a couple of blocks off the strip. Visiting Vegas for a few days and living there are two entirely different things. Vegas is rife with drugs, violence, prostitution, and other crime just as much as other cities.

I'm not some sort of Puritan; I used to go to Vegas every year to play craps and blackjack, and in the last few years I've made a few trips to casinos to play poker, but once again there is a difference between _visiting _a casino and living with one. Casinos employ people, yes, but also put many local businesses at risk and are very self-sufficient, adding very little infrastructure beyond heavy traffic to the local community. As others pointed out there is a sum total limit of gambling that can exist before it becomes unprofitable...many Vegas casinos are losing money hand over fist. Even Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun are not very profitable compared to what they used to be. I see profit margins getting even thinner with as many as 3 full casinos and 2 racinos.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I went to AC a while back, 50 ft from the strip was like a warzone...complete shithole.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate Margorie Eagan, but she definitely got it right in the Herald today
Deval Patrick won't let grandma get run over by slots - BostonHerald.com
Racinos, or slots at racetracks.
The very word sounds seedy, slimy, grimy and greasy, like the dirty chrome on penny slot machines named for TV game shows grandmas love: Wheel of Fortune, The Price Is Right, Jeopardy!
I visited Foxwoods, the resort casino, before the recession. It rose up out of the Connecticut countryside like this huge shimmering sheet of aluminum foil. But even then the slot rooms looked like a Civil War hospital: canes, wheelchairs, walkers, motorized scooters, even oxygen machines in the non-smoking section (where you could smell smoke anyway). Almost everybody looked zombie-eyed and miserable.

Most players at the slots, less intimidating than blackjack or craps, were old women in elastic waist pants out of place amid throbbing music and whistles and bells.
It was one of the most depressing sights I've even seen.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a flaming Libertarian on this one...if people want have all their money taken from them because they suck at math, I say let 'em. I'd just rather they suck at math in Massachusetts than Connecticut where, as a taxpayer, I can be the beneficiary of such stupidity. 

I have better things to do with my paycheck than blow it on gambling. There are few things that make me more depressed than spending five dollars on a scratch ticket and not winning anything. However, I can see the appeal and if people want to do it, I'm not going to stand in their way.

Say what you want about gambling ills; you're not going to convert me with statistics, because frankly, I don't care. Still, I don't like the bill on Beacon Hill. WhileI feel bad for the racetracks who got the hardcore pinksock in the '08 referendum, the slots should be open for bid. Also, I think there needs to be some local input. Municipalities, as well as those boardering or within a certain radius should get a part of the of the revenues outside of ordinary commercial taxes to help cover the increase in services that the casino will drain. For example, if I was Plympton or Bridgewater, I'd be bullshit if Middleboro had the ability to stick a casino 300 yards from the town line and reap all the benefits. 

But as an overall idea, I have no problems letting people who know they are about to be taken part with their hard earned money.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

3 casinos would be overkill because the market of disposable income is dwindling each year. But this is how Deval wants his legacy to be known for. Come November he will be either in or out based on this one piece of legislation. He is hoping that casinos will save the commonwealth. It's like hoping a scratch ticket will get you out of debt. It is no secret the citizens of MA spend more money per capita on lottery and booze, so a casino should be the perfect reward, right? 

The jockeying and infighting going on right now for control over the particulars is so frigging annoying. Each legislator from Pittsfield to Boston, and each union from IBEW and the Teamsters to SPAM/MMPC/MPA/BPD are all throwing jabs for control. You see how evil the thing is? The goddamn thing hasn't even been inked yet and already these groups are at each others' throats. If that's any indication on what's to come if they're actually built, God help us all. 

What ever price tag the Gov puts on building the thing(s), if history has taught us anything about government projects you might as well triple those costs right now. It is and will be another epic failure of government in the commonwealth. Besides, the miserable pricks of this state don't deserve a fun getaway...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> But as an overall idea, I have no problems letting people who know they are about to be taken part with MY hard earned money.


You mean the money you earned and was redistributed to them.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Inspector said:


> Personally I am opposed to casinos. Just look around anywhere you see casinos and you will see crime, poverty, child abuse and a multitude of social ills.


Casinos have been permitted and in existence for about 15 years here in Ontario, and what Inspector said has been the result...

---------- Post added at 07:50 ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 ----------




SinePari said:


> He is hoping that casinos will save the commonwealth. It's like hoping a scratch ticket will get you out of debt. It is no secret the citizens of MA spend more money per capita on lottery and booze, so a casino should be the perfect reward, right?


Here is some unsolicited advice from a Canadian on how to save the Commonwealth of Mass...Put a special manufactures tax on anything made in 1) China 2) Anything made in a Right-to-Work(Arkansas, Georgia, Nebraska, etc) state...Have Police Officers (working OT if they want) and state accountants man the state lines and stop every truck, anything made in a Right-to-Work union busting state is taxed right there and then (trucker better have a cheque ready to hand over)...Anything coming from a fellow union state is good to go...

That will learn the companies who left the northeast in the 1980s to move factories to the low-wage union-busting states, and still expect people in the NE to buy their goods...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lets be honest, these casinos aren't about jobs, revenue, votes, or even what the public wants. They are about putting cash directly into the politicians pockets. So, if thats what they want here is my list of demands:
Give us the income tax rollback we FUCKING VOTED FOR
Get rid of the sales tax hike, in fact, roll it back to 3%
Get rid of the tolls
(ok, Ill be realistic we probably can't get rid of the tolls but if I was governer I would eliminate the Turnpike Authority, make 80% of the lanes high speed EZ pass like 95 in NH, and stop hacks handing out friggin toll tickets and use the machines that are already there!)
Give the cops back the Quinn Bill
Put through another RTT
Add more cop jobs
Send registry notices
Get rid of the $25 citation appeal fee



On the other hand, casinos will open up scores of armed "casino cop" jobs for those with political juice........


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't care which way this goes. If we don't get them, fine. Things remain at the status quo and life goes on. If we get them, people that oppose them are worried about the social costs... When you talk about social costs, all I see is job security.

I have never seen any large development, that attracts thousands of people, get built and the local PD not hire to handle the anticipated problems that come with it. If casinos get built, there will be more police jobs.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Here is some unsolicited advice from a Canadian on how to save the Commonwealth of Mass...Put a special manufactures tax on anything made in 1) China 2) Anything made in a Right-to-Work(Arkansas, Georgia, Nebraska, etc) state...


Eh, I'm not a big tariff proponent, and I'm pretty sure interstate tariffs are unconstitutional re: Commerce Clause.

If businesses want to up and move, let 'em. Private sector unions aren't what they used to be, anyways. If the state would trim the fat to begin with (instead of sticking it to those of us who actually work for a living), more businesses might actually stick around.


----------

